# Krone KR160 baler ?



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I found a Krone KR160 baler for $3500 this sounds cheap for a 2008 net wrap baler. Are these good balers? Will a KR160 make a nice tight bale? Anything I should watch out for on it? I could not find info on it on Krone site. Thanks


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds very cheap for a 2008. I seen one go this fall at an auction in southern Indiana for $3100 according to what I wrote down on the auction slip I dug out off the desk. But I believe it was a 1998. Ten more years of wear. Be nice to see it roll up some hay, just to make sure something horrible is not broke. I bought a baler I had to put some money in before. Would have been better buying at a dealer by the time I was done. Hopefully you made one those great finds we all like to come across. You could always get the serial number and see if the Krone guys can verify the year for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

Something sounds "not quite right" about those facts and figures for a 2008 KR-160Deluxe.

As far as what kind of baler it is - a fixed chamber 4x5 baler with net and twine, wide pickup, bale kicker, and bale monitor. The KR series balers have been in our line for many, many years and have proven to be a reliable option for many customers. It is not a fancy baler - in fact it has very few moving parts and no 'picky' sensors. If you are looking for a basic round baler that will "just bale hay" and not cost you a bundle to keep it up over the years then the KR series will be a good one for you.

If you can post the serial number - we can tell you the manufacture date.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

They are not worth a sh*t....... What is the phone number of the person who wants to sell it?
Grouch


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

The serial number is 340250 Thanks for any info


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

LOL, sounds like you want to maybe buy it, Grouchy. Got friend who lives south of Mt Vernon IL that has a newer one and he has had no problems with it. Anyway, that price is very fishy Blue Duck. Not a craigslist or ebay ad is it? Other possibility may be what was already alluded to, it may have been broke, run something through it and they are making a deal just to move it. Seems they would tell you, but who knows. Anyway, a fairly new one I know of works very well. This same guy has a tedder and rake from them that make me green with envy, but I do not have the ground to support that nice of equipment.

Also here is the link on the Krone page...took two tries to download.

Krone Landmaschinen Produkte


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

[quote name='Feed Hay']LOL, sounds like you want to maybe buy it, Grouchy.

^ Yessir, I would take it in a minute if was legitimate. (not one of those Nigeria cashiers' check deals). The john deere dealer in Dickson has a trade in 160 with net wrap that he is asking 6500.00 for. I know the baler, it has quite a few bales on it and still is in good shape. A local bermuda farmer had it. Traded it in for a new Krone 160. There are several Krone balers around me. They are a fixed chamber baler but make a nice bale. I like them because they don't have belts. I haven't ever owned one. I'll bet there are folks on here that have some experience with them. The deal just sounds to good to be true.
Grouch


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

back off grouchy LOL


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I just went to look at the baler it was definitely not a 2008. I am guessing it was more like a mid 90's. But it looked like it had not baled much it had about 95% of the paint on the sides of the bale chamber. All the original chains, sprockets, pick-up teeth looked near new. Everything seemed good on it. It has the narrow pick-up, bale ramp, and monitor. How much do you think it would be worth?


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I think they are good balers. I rented on from a guy that used to rent rollbalers while our roller was broke. They make a good looking roll will a smaller hp tractor. [40to 45hp]will turn it fine. I used it with a 3020JD we have some steep ground. Check the tracks the outer chain rollers run on. They can be replaced if worn. They have to be welded in place. A beginner can get picture perfect rolls with the roll baler you are looking at.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The price tracks with what I seen at the auction. I went ahead and pulled up tractorhouse and it seems a fair price. You know I have a Heston I found like that, small square, chamber had most of the paint still inside, never ran many bales, 20 plus years old, always shedded. After a few adjustments and repairing a shaft it has been a kickin' baler. You may very well have made a real nice find.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One thing to remember about a fixed chamber baler like this is the fact even a simple moisture monitor won't work properly until the bale is near finished and starting to pack tight.

If your baling good dry hay then it should work just fine.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice! I went ahead and bought it. I figure this would be the cheapest way to get a netwrap baler but I am not going to get rid of my JD balers anytime soon.


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

Serial Number 340250 was manufactured in 1992


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I am going to look at a 1-owner Krone KR-181 tomorrow evening and it is being sold from an estate. I have concluded from internet research that they are what you said, a baler that will go to the field and bale. It appears that it will be just what I'm looking for, a baler that my teenager who has no experience with a round baler can bale with, low HP requirements, soft center bale has we have some hay on the north side of woods and it is hard to get cured, and the cows now work to eat the center of the bales that I have rolled by a custom roller. The question I have is that I know nothing about this model other than the bale size. Could you offer any information?


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I baled 400 bales with my Krone this year and had no problems other then a snap ring came out on a u-joint. I wish the bales weighed a little more but it is very easy for anyone to bale with. If you don't have a good dealer that stocks parts nearby plan on waiting two or three days to get parts. I went and looked at a parts baler a couple months ago that had a broken chain. The track up on top of the baler by the gate hinge was worn and let the chain jump out of the track and it caught on something breaking the chain. It would have been easy to prevent if the guy had caught it before it got to bad. Might be something to check out.


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I purchased the baler and brought it home and had a chance to take a quick look at it Saturday in the light. It has twine tie and has dual motors. It is a Krone Niemeyer KR 181 serial number 6327 the widow that owned it was the second owner and had no idea how old it was so I'm wondering if anyone out there has any idea how old the unit is? The baler is going to have to have some minor parts replaced such as the oiler tubes and the pickup wheels but I believe that the major items on the baler appear to be in good shape.


----------

